# Absolute beginner starting with manual pourover brewings (silly question)



## drewjonn (Oct 4, 2016)

Sorry I know this is an absolutely stupid question, and most of you guys who are used to manual brewing can do this for one second or less but I'm not sure *how to fold this thing**. *I folded it the wrong way and my chemex didn't come up clean because the grounds fell into the water.

I searched through google and youtube but none of them helped me enough for this thing. If anyone would create a 5-10 second video or send me pictures/links showing how this should be done, I would totally appreciate it. Mine is the square filter just exactly the same as the picture.

Cheers!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First off, have a look at the Chemex guidance  here 

You fold the paper in half and in half again. In the video below you can see how the barista opens one quarter out before inserting the filter into the Chemex. Once opened out, you will have one side with a single paper and the other with three layers of paper. Make sure the side with the three layers is a right angles to the spout. Holding the filter apart, pour in some hot water to begin the rinsing and the filter will stay in place while you finish the rinsing prep and you're good to go.


----------

